# Tip for cleaning up in SLC before flight home



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

They make dry soaps and shampoos. A sink at the mountain and that stuff should do ok.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Use wet wipes, deodorant, cologne and clean clothes....


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I always rode after check out. Put socks and sweaty close in grocery bag and stop at a retail store that has a clean bathroom and whore bath. 

Whore bath- grab paper towels, apply soap and water. Wash arm pit and balls. Wash face and hair if needed. Dry with paper towels. Ready to roll.


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

A lot of hotels will store your luggage for you and let you clean up in their public restroom or in the locker room if there is a pool / spa on site. Not sure what your hotel is like, but it's worth checking to see with them.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Some of the truck stops have full bathrooms you can take a shower.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I usually ask how much extra for a late check out. I paid an extra $30 bux for a late check out after 6pm. So worth it to relax after riding and taking a real shower.

But otherwise a whore's bath is what must be done. :hairy:


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey folks thanks for the advice! I've Google some truck stops and will ask about late checkout and locker room availability


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Most hotels hold your bags after checkout. And a 9pm flight? I might be a dirtbag, but I'd just shower before riding. Deodorize before and after. Be dirty and say fuck you to the mormons complaining. Oh... And drink alcohol. That works great for not giving any fucks.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey folks, thanks for all the suggestions. I ended up going to Cottonwood Heights Rec Center, which allows the public to do day-passes. I opted for the $4 pool pass, so that I could use the hottub/sauna. Then I just used the lockerroom shower to clean up before the flight. Worked perfect!


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

i was really worried for you, thinking about you flying home while still wearing your base layer.

thanks for giving me some peace of mind.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

alchemy said:


> i was really worried for you, thinking about you flying home while still wearing your base layer.
> 
> thanks for giving me some peace of mind.


LOL - more like providing peace of mind for the poor schmucks that have to sit next to me on the plane. 5 days and I smelled bally as hell.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Ha. I just got straight on the plane for my red eye a couple weeks ago. I did change in the bathroom (first time that baby change table ever came in handy) but that was it. I'm sure I smelled like roses.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

^LOL, you trust those baby changing tables. I can't imagine how dirty they must be.

OP- Curious as to what happened.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Could also simply get a day pass at a gym. I'm a member of the Lunk Free zone Planet Fitness and have showered in many of their gyms across the country.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Sink shower at the airport


----------

